# OVRCCC Lunch and More Raceway Oct 22 Opening date



## Racer4Life (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Its that time. OVRCCC has just completed its new track in Belpre Ohio. Its just across the river from Parkersburg. The track is brand new. New carpet, and layout in a new facility. There is a resturant on site for all your Food and Drink needs. Speedybills will have parts available at the track too. You will need to bring your own table, but chairs and plenty of pit space is provided.

Track is 36x60 and has On-Road and Oval racing on Sunday's at 11:00am. Most club racing days should be done by no later than 7:00pm. 

Corally "Jack the Gripper" is the chosen traction compound and will be on sale at the track from Speedybills R/C and hobby.

Come and race with us on the new rug.

Check out our Website for more details www.ovrccc.com

Thanks
Tom Allen


----------



## Racer4Life (Sep 3, 2005)

Here is some info from our website forum!

Pics Posted here!!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthr...711#post2736711


Sunday Racing
Classes :
These classes will be run weekly. It will take two cars to race these classes.
1/10 Touring Car Stock
1/10 Touring Car Pro-Stock
1/12 Stock 
1/10 Oval Pan-car 
Sportsman Oval 
1/18 scale 12 and over
Kids 1/18 Oval scale class 12-under 
We will run other classes if we have 4 cars. There will be no buyouts. We will need 4 cars.

If there are 10 heats or less we will run three qualifers and a main. More than 10 heats will cause a time problem so we will only run two qualifiers and a main.

Sundays Times:
Open at 11:00am
Sign-ups from 11:30am to 12:30pm
Racing starts at 1:00pm.
If you are unable to make sign-ups there will be a spot on this forum for early sign-ups.

Fee's:
All fee's will be the same as the outdoor track. 
Kids oval class will be FREE!!!!!!!!!

Amount of cars in a qualifier.
This is most amount of cars we will run in a given class at one time on the track
1/10 Touring Car Stock 6
1/10 Touring Car Pro-Stock 6
1/12 Stock 6
1/10 Oval Pan-car 8
Sportsman Oval 8
1/18 scale 12 and over 8
Kids 1/18 Oval scale class 12-under 8

Some basic rules:
1/12 Stock 4 cell
1/10 Oval Pan-car 4 cell Nascar body
Sportsman Oval Any 1/10 or 1/12 scale car or stadium truck. 2 wheel, or 4 wheel drive. Can't run any fastr than 5 second lap time or it will not count. (time to possiblt change) 
1/18 scale 12 and over 2 wheel, or 4 wheel drive. Truck or cars. No Brushless. No pin tires.
Kids 1/18 Oval scale class 12-under FREE!!!

Please ask if you have question. These are subject to change.


----------

